
Bring Back the Serifs: Restore the Old Google Font - sarahserifs
http://bringbacktheserifs.xyz
======
aesthetics1
Is there any single person that is so upset over the change that they would
install a browser extension to reverse it?

This is mad. It will grow on you, just give it some time.

------
smpetrey
Yes. Let's bring back the serifs shall we?

[http://homepage1.nifty.com/nojiri/macosx/imagemacosx/macosx1...](http://homepage1.nifty.com/nojiri/macosx/imagemacosx/macosx101box09252001.jpg)

------
bitslayer
Mmm, New Coke.

